# Candle lighting...would you like a date?



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

There has been alot of loss that has impacted my life lately. Both IRL and here on MDC.

I was wondering if......Starting FEB1st people would like to sign up to see how long and wide we (MDC) can keep a candle burning for those grieving or ill.

This is how it would work. Each person signs up for a day starting Feb1st going until ? and agrees on their day to keep a candle lit for the whole day.

I would also like those lighting the candle to share (as much as they feel comfortable) where they are and who they are lighting the candle for. (You can say (I am lighting the candle for a friend that died, and I live in the USA or be more specific....I am lighting a candle for John Doe, who passed away from cancer and I live in Detriot, Michigan, USA)

Also...candles can be lit for those with life threatening illness.

IS anyone interested?

FEBRUARY

FEB 1--mamacita angelica--for her daughter lucia paz, born, still, at 38 weeks (12/22/08).
FEB2 --Amy&4girls--for my friend Joy and her lost little ones
FEB3--snowangel182--for friend with stage 5 cancer
FEB 4 --fireflyforever--(the day I found out I was pregnant with Emma) for my m/c babe - Asher, my daughter Emma and also for our friend Becky who is being investigated for infertility after her miscarriage.
FEB 5 --zech13_9_goforgold --3 year memorial of losing her Micah
FEB 6--butterfly mommy--remembrance of My baby girl Sonja and my MC Satchel
FEB 7--minsca-- for a little boy Eion, who we just found out this morning has lost the battle against Acute Mylogenous Leukemia (AML). He turned 2 last week.
FEB 8--Monarchgrrl--for her brother Phillip who was killed in Iraq
FEB9--Ifluffedthree--I will be lighting in memory of my DH Bill, my Mom, Dad, both my Sisters, Brother and the recent passing of my beloved aunt. I am in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
FEB 10--Maylanna --5 days for each of her miscarried babies.
FEB11--Maylanna--5 days for each of her miscarried babies
FEB12--Maylanna--5 days for each of her miscarried babies
FEB13--Eliseatthebeach--my baby girl Casey
FEB14-Jess Paez-valentines day, the day we found out we were pregnant with our joslyn
FEB 15-Azedazobollis- in honor of my brother, Alberto. He passed 4 years ago in his sleep from a drug overdose.
FEB16-Apecaut--Feb 16th, for Calliope
FEB17-Chloe'smama-I will light a candle for my lost baby and my two grandfathers and a grandmother.
FEB18-Namaste mom--in honor of my little girl, Norah. It will mark 15 months since she died and in honor of my mother, it will be 10 months since she died.
FEB 19--Amy&4girls- for a friend who is dealing w/cancer.
FEB20--Amy&4girls--it will be for everyone here and their precious little babies.
FEB21--Mysticmomma--It's my son's birthday. I'd be lighting for the 2 babies I have on earth, and the 8 little babies I have lost over the years. I'm in Cockeysville, MD
FEB22--Amy&4girls--my little ones held in my heart 4/12/00-4/17/00~8/01-twins~11/04~3/05~11/08
FEB 23--zonapellucida-for each loss for each loss
FEB 24--zonapellucida-for each loss for each loss
FEB 25--zonapellucida-for each loss for each loss
FEB 26 --zonapellucida-for each loss for each loss
FEB 27--2sweetboysmom-for my dear friend Amy, in memory of her many sweet little ones
FEB27-zonapellucida- my grandmother gone one year and missed every single day
FEB 28--namaste mom- For my friend Bevin, who's daughter Caroline passed away one month ago to SIDS
FEB29-applejuice- my friend Muriel, cancer

MARCH

MARCH 1
MARCH 2
MARCH 3--Amy&4girls-missing my little ones so I lit a candle again for them
MARCH 4-Mom2Princess--My mom died on January 19, 2009.cancer. 61 years old.
MARCH 5
MARCH 6
MARCH 7
MARCH 8--ChampagneBlossom-It would have been the due date of Miss Aislin Violet. She was the victim of an unnecessary medical termination in 2002.
MARCH 9-MInsca-- for baby Kaden who was diagnosed with infant Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia (infant ALL) March 9th 2006, he lost the battle less then a year later. He was 18 months old.
MARCH 10--Monarchgrrl--to remember the anniversary of her brother Phillip's death in Iraq
MARCH 11-Phantaja- in memory of a dear family friend
MARCH 12-Cuddlebaby-Micah Zachary born still April 12th, 2008/UC
MARCH 13-Cuddlebaby-Micah Zachary born still April 12th, 2008/UC
MARCH 14--Fireflyforever-(Emma's 5 month forever day) for my husband's aunt who has cancer and for a friend I met on another loss board who has recently had her third stillbirth
MARCH15-mamacita angelica....
MARCH 16--applejuice--my sister
MARCH 17-CariOfOZ-that will be the one year anniversary of my mothers death. (she passed on the 17th and was buried on the 19) She was 54yrs old and a beautiful person
MARCH18--namaste mom- for Norah
MARCH 18-CariOfOZ-that will be the one year anniversary of my mothers death. (she passed on the 17th and was buried on the 19) She was 54yrs old and a beautiful person
MARCH 19-CariOfOZ-that will be the one year anniversary of my mothers death. (she passed on the 17th and was buried on the 19) She was 54yrs old and a beautiful person

MARCH 20-Susana--First anniversary of my dad's death and first day of Spring. Columbus, OH
MARCH 21-namaste mom-for my Mom, she died April 21, 2008
MARCH 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.
MARCH 23
MARCH 24--momtoS--for a friend who lost her baby one year ago

MARCH 25-zoedeansmom-for her dad who passed away almost four years ago.
MARCH 28-Ifluffedthree--which was Good Friday in 1986 a very holy day to bury my Dad. He died March 25th 1986. He beat the bladder cancer with a radical cysectomy (removal of the bladder) but died of the embolism that released from being on his back in recovery for 21 days. My dad was 61. Its been so many years. He was the rock who held our family together through some terrible tragic times. I have so much to be grateful for because of him. Thank you Dad for letting me know you were watching out for me with so many signs. The little candle lite that day will reflect the lite of hope you always gave me. I have missed you for many years now.
MARCH 29
MARCH 30--Ifluffedthree-March 30th would have been Sara's 98th birthday. She was a special lady

APRIL

APRIL 3- Azedazobollis , in honor of my mother's liver donor who saved my mothers life by being an organ donor.
APRIL 3--Cuddlebaby--for baby Baker
APRIL 4- Amy&4girls-for everyone...My heart just breaks for all of you and the pain we are all going through
APRIL 5--
APRIL6- sg784-My brothers accident was the 6th and he passed on the 25th. I have not idea how Im going to get thru that horrible horrible month.
APRIL 7-
APRIL 8-
APRIL 9-
APRIL 10
APRIL 11
APRIL 12-Cuddlebaby-Micah Zachary born still April 12th, 2008/UC
APRIL 12-Amy&4girls--for my son's birthday.
APRIL 17- Amy&4girls-April 17th for the day my son passed away
APRIL 18-namastemom-for Norah
APRIL 21-namastemom-for my Mom, one year since her passing
APRIL 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.
APRIL 23-carlyle--the day that I was due with the baby that I miscarr

APRIL 25-sg784-My brothers accident was the 6th and he passed on the 25th. I have not idea how Im going to get thru that horrible horrible month.

MAY

MAY 6-AmandaClare-For my brother, who killed himself that day last year.
May 21--MInsca- for a little boy named Carson, who passed away last year from complications of a bone marrow transplant which he recieved. He also had AML. He was 6 years old.
MAY 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.
MAY 27-That was my little angel's edd. Thanks.

JUNE
JUNE 15--Killick--The day that one of my very best friends died in a tragic car accident.
JUNE18-jess_paez-Joslyn angel date June 18th.
JUNE 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

JULY

JULY 17-applejuice- my friend Madeline, cancer
JULY 22- Minsca- for another baby named Ethan, who passed away on this date in 2007, from infants ALL. He was 14 months old.
JULY 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

AUGUST
AUGUST 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

AUGUST 30--applejuice--my for DH

SEPTEMBER
SEPTEMBER 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

SEPTEMBER 27--Minsca--my nephew Caiden, it will be the one year anniversary of his passing. He also passed away with AML. He was 5 years old.

OCTOBER

OCTOBER 10- MInsca-- for Alyssa who lost the battle against AML on Oct 10 of 2005. She was 6 years old.
OCTOBER-12 MommaSomeday--so I can shine a light for the entire time my boy Gideon was here with us.

OCTOBER 13 MommaSomeday--so I can shine a light for the entire time my boy Gideon was here with us.
OCTOBER 14-fireflyforever-for Emma, Her first birthday. Rachele and I were Due Date Club Buddies and Gideon and Emma were born and left us close together. I'd like it if our candles burned across their birth dates.

OCTOBER 23-jess_paez-our estimated due date for joslyn and also her angel date June 18th.

OCTOBER 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

OCTOBER26- Caro113-- 26 October is DP's birthday. In 2007, on his golden birthday, he was diagnosed with a rare, inoperable brain tumor. It's slow growing, but could pick up speed at any time. Statistically, he has 5-10 years from diagnosis, so about 4-9 more years. There have been people who survived for up to 17 years, but their tumors were all on the surface, not deep in the tissue like DPs.
We have a beautiful daughter together. Right after we found out, we decided to start trying immediately so he could spend as much time with his children as possible. He has an older daughter with his previous fiance, but they were both killed in a car accident in 2005 when she was 7 months pregnant. So the candle will be for them too.

NOVEMBER
NOVEMBER 6--applejuice--my father
NOVEMBER 16--Susana-First anniversary of my mother's death. Columbus, OH
NOVEMBER 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

DECEMBER

DEC 7- CariofOZ--my sons beautiful gf died in a car accident on the 7th

aDEC 10 applejuice-- my friend Lorraine, a stroke
DEC 22- 2sweetboysmom_In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.
DEC 26--Phanjata-for my baby Kennedy. It would've been her first birthday had I carried her to term.

JANUARY 20--applejuice--my aunt


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I would be. I think it's a lovely, lovely idea.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Fireflyforever.....what day would you like? What you like to share, anyone you would like to light the candle for specificly?


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

What a beautiful idea!! I would certainly take a day (or several).


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I would love to light a candle on Feb 6th in remembrance of My baby girl Sonja and my MC Satchel


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I forgot to add my date. I would love to light a candle on Feb. 22nd for my friend Joy's lost little ones.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

i'll take a day too. anyday is fine. i don't mind kicking it off, since we are getting closer. i keep one lit most days for my daughter lucia.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Hello. Can I take 4th Feb (the day I found out I was pregnant with Emma) for my m/c babe - Asher, my daughter Emma and also for our friend Becky who is being investigated for infertility after her miscarriage.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I was already planning on lighting a candle on Feb 13 for my baby girl Casey.....so I guess you can count me on for that day


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

If I may (I'm not sure if you were wanting a different person each day) I'd like to light one on the 2nd for each of my babies that aren't here. Thank you again for this!!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated! anyone elseÉ


----------



## maylanna (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll take 5 days, I don't really mind which ones.
One day for each of my miscarried babes.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll take Feb 18, in honor of my little girl, Norah. It will mark 15 months since she died and in honor of my mother, it will be 10 months since she died.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

can i take feb 14th-valentines day, the day we found out we were pregnant with our joslyn.








thanks!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated...anyone interested in FEB10th?


----------



## maylanna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
updated...anyone interested in FEB10th?

I'll take the 10th in place of the 15th. I forgot, we will be on a cruise that weekend. Thanks


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I would like to light a candle on Feb 11th in memory of the baby I lost 2 months earlier on that date. What a wonderful idea. Thanks.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

add in mine -- the 18 posted earlier


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay I updated it again...

Namaste mom...I am really sorry...I started putting your name in and didn't finish...I don't know why....

Everyone check to make sure they have the right day!


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

today, i woke up at 5:30a and lit the candle. i am lighting it for my beautiful daughter lucia, and for my friend's nephew who was born 26 days ago, with trisomy 18 chromosome abnormality. he is defying odds, but this candle is also for his brave parents and family. it is also for everyone here on this board suffering these pains of grief, and for our lost children. we love and miss you all.

when i see the candle, i think of my daughter. her light, however brief, burned brightly for me.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamacita angelica* 
today, i woke up at 5:30a and lit the candle. i am lighting it for my beautiful daughter lucia, and for my friend's nephew who was born 26 days ago, with trisomy 18 chromosome abnormality. he is defying odds, but this candle is also for his brave parents and family. it is also for everyone here on this board suffering these pains of grief, and for our lost children. we love and miss you all.

when i see the candle, i think of my daughter. her light, however brief, burned brightly for me.









Thinking of you and your sweet daughter today. And your friend's family and everyone here.








Lucia


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Updated...

Take care of yourself mamacita....tough day I am sure


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am getting ready to light my candle. I am lighting it for a dear friend and the little ones she has lost. I know they are loved and missed.


----------



## azedazobollis (Feb 27, 2003)

Feb 15, in honor of my brother, Alberto. He passed 4 years ago in his sleep from a drug overdose.

April 3 , in honor of my mother's liver donor who saved my mothers life by being an organ donor.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll take Feb 16th, for Calliope.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated....we have a few days left in Feb...keep this candle burning....


----------



## snowangel182 (Sep 22, 2008)

When it seems there's nothing that can be done, it's wonderful to be able to do something, however little it may seem at the time, to help with healing and remembrance. Thank you for the wonderful opportunity. Keep the light in your heart, and where there is light, there will be hope.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

My candle burned brightly yesterday for my forever children, my tiny one Asher and my beloved daughter Emma Faith whom I miss with every single heartbeat ... and also for our friend Becky, who will be the most wonderful mother imaginable ... for her miscarried child and the the children who are finding it hard to be conceived.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

bumping so this thread doesn't slip to page two!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

bumping to keep it uptop so i don't forget to light my candle


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

My candle burned all day long.

Sure do miss you baby girl.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

My candle burned all day long on the 18th.

I miss you Norah. I hope you are in the arms of my mom.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Would anyone like to light a candle for Feb 19 or 20th? I am not able to but would like to keep it going!


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll do the 19th as I've had one burning today. It will be for a friend who is dealing w/cancer.

I can take the 20th too if no one else can. If so it will be for everyone here and their precious little babies.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks Amy...I put you down for both days....

Anyone for the open days in FEB?


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

My candle was lit all day Friday for everyone here.









And it has been lit all day today as well. I'm thinking of and missing my precious babies that I hold now only in my heart.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll take Feb 28th -- For my friend Bevin, who's daughter Caroline passed away one month ago to SIDS


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

In general I would like to light a candle on the 22nd of each month- In memory of my son Michael Sean lost at 15 weeks gestation, and all my lost littles, carried briefly in my womb but always in my heart.

For this week I will light a candle on the 27th of February for my dear friend Amy, in memory of her many sweet little ones.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I will take the 23-26 for each loss and the 27th for my grandmother gone one year and missed every single day


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I'd like to light one on 14th March (Emma's 5 month forever day) for my husband's aunt who has cancer and for a friend I met on another loss board who has recently had her third stillbirth


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

(((HUGS))) for your friend Jill, I barely made it through one.

I'll take March 18 - for Norah


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I've really been having a hard time today missing my little ones so I lit a candle again for them. I noticed no one has today so I'll take it. I just love this idea and would love to keep it going.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd like to take March 11, in memory of a dear family friend, and December 26 for my baby Kennedy. It would've been her first birthday had I carried her to term.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll take March 18 again - for Norah


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated...thanks for keeping the candles burning....


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

It's a bit in the future, but I'd love October 12th and 13th, so I can shine a light for the entire time my boy Gideon was here with us.

I'm looking for a date closer, too, but I'm out of town a bunch the next couple of weeks. I'll be back. This is such a very beautiful thing.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll take March 12 and 13th and if no one else speaks up for a few more dates, I'll fill in...


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Thinking ahead too ... can I have October 14th for Emma? Her first birthday. Rachele and I were Due Date Club Buddies and Gideon and Emma were born and left us close together. I'd like it if our candles burned across their birth dates.

Thank you.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I will take April 23rd, the day that I was due with the baby that I miscarried. I've been avoiding signing up for this because I'm bad at remembering to do things like this, but I've found myself checking back and back to this thread afraid that someone will take MY date. Plus, I realized that I will be thinking about the baby on that date anyway.







:


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll take March 21 -- for my Mom, she died April 21, 2008


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll take today, since it looks like noone took it yet.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

updated


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

bumping this wonderful thread and *can i please have October 23rd, our estimated due date for joslyn and also her angel date June 18th*.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll take some dates again...
April 18 -- for Norah
April 21 -- for my Mom, one year since her passing


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

dunno why Dalene isn't here but in honor of Baker, I want tomorrow, April 3rd.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll take April 4th for everyone here. My heart just breaks for all of you and the pain we are all going through.
If Cuddlebaby doesn't mind sharing I'd also like April 12th for my son's birthday.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I would like *May 27th*. That was my little angel's edd. Thanks.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll take September 9th, Dresden's first birthday. Hopefully I'll be snuggling his sibling in my arms on that day.


----------



## starlightsound (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll take *April 5th*, what would have been Burke's second birthday, and *April 10th*, the day he died. I miss him so much...


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't want this to get lost.


----------

